# Steering wheel volume button broke



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

I discovered after I purchased my 05 GTO that the volume "up" button on the steering wheel seems broke. The plastic button itself was just flopping around and didn't seem attached. (Note: the actual button itself still works) I used a small screw driver and popped out the loose button and as far as I can tell it doesn't seem broken, but I'm not positive. Any thoughts?

I'm hesitant to take anything apart steering wheel related because of the air bag.

I'll try to get a picture to better illustrate the issue if needed. Thanks


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I had the same issue when I bought my 04. I seem to remember that there is a little silicone button that makes it return to the up position after you push it. Anyway I bought a new assembly from Pontiac. The airbag is not an issue if you disconnect the battery. I failed to do that and then I accidentally pulled the airbag plug and it set an airbag code that only the tech2 scanner can erase so I had to take it to the dealer and it cost me a 1/2 hr of labor for the reset. So lesson learned, disconnect battery, unplug air bag, replace switches, plug in airbag, connect battery.


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you mind if I ask how much the dealer charged you for a new assembly? Will they sell you just the audio controls themselves?


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

the entire volume control buttons on the steering wheel are around $150 at the dealer. i went to gmpartsdirect and ordered them for $89 and around $22 for shipping and processing.


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice, thanks! Question, the 06 radio controls light up, correct? They are the same price, will the 06 audio controls bolt right up to my 05?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The 06 illuminated buttons will work on an 05, but you will need an 06
clockspring.

Larry


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to know the part number of the volume controls? Thanks


----------

